# Studio Mural



## The Shadow (Oct 7, 2012)

I painted my studio over the summer, and I think a cool mural would look awesome on this wall, and I was hoping you guys would have some cool ideas.

Note: I can't paint for shit, so It would probably be composed of one or two colours, like a silhouette or some interesting design.

Thanks guys


----------



## MFB (Oct 7, 2012)

Paint these dudes in the bottom right corner, whatever size you want really






Or maybe this with no color and the red lines could be black?


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 7, 2012)

Not going to lie. This looks amazing. Not sure if I'd have the proper skills though :/





Another possibility?


----------



## MFB (Oct 7, 2012)

God damn it, now I want that wall for Sunn O))) 

For some reason I'm always drawn to small, slender trees aka dying. Maybe something like this where you can use different values to show depth?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 12, 2012)

The tree looks pretty sweet


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 13, 2012)

Or you could do something very different, and _not_ use the center of the wall as the focal point. Maybe use a photograph for inspiration, such as this:


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 14, 2012)

Ironic. This is the most recent photoshop I did. I think it fits the wall really well.





The only issue is that I don't have 70 dollars to rent a projector :/ Do you guys have any ideas on how I could paint this without one?


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 14, 2012)

Try using the grid method for making a small picture big on your wall, but an old style overhead projector witha transparency might be easier if you can find one.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 15, 2012)

Today, my communications teacher leant me an oldschool overhead projector for the week. 

I'll post pictures of the progress!


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 20, 2012)

I completely underestimated the amount of work and precision this would require


----------



## Nile (Oct 20, 2012)

That number of hectic, swirly branches didn't seem like a lot of work?

Doing good so far though and it will look awesome.


----------



## Bevo (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks good for sure!

Get some wide and narrow brushes to speed things up a bit..


----------



## musikizlife (Oct 27, 2012)

That is a really sweet idea, can't wait to see how this comes out. Would love to do one mtself


----------



## Watty (Oct 29, 2012)

Should have asked Baizley if you could license his work or something...I love his stuff.


----------



## MFB (Oct 30, 2012)

If you hadn't already started filling in, I'd say just do an outline of it maybe; but even that's a possibility if you wanted to spread it out a little bit, get the base of the tree and the tops branches are thin so you can do a majority of those in a few strokes - then fill in the actual trunk/roots later.


----------



## The Shadow (Dec 27, 2012)

Apologies for the lack of new pictures. The projector bulb died and it took a long time to ship. Here's where it's at now. I'll take some better ones when it has progressed more.




Also, check out dem new studio lights!


----------

